# Anuhuac Quack Whack! Banded Bird!



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Me, Tank and my buddy Wes hit The Anuhuac WMA this morning and got our limit by 0735. All Gadwall and Teal except for my banded Mottled Duck. 
Those pirogues were home made by Wes.

A few pics!


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

what unit did you hunt?


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Great pics, cool pigorues


----------



## CCducker (Nov 21, 2008)

Great job boys I used to frequent Anahuac quite often. Shot a banded Mottled at Peach Point a few years back. Congrats!


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

so how much does wes charge for one of them there pirogues?


----------



## lbm8156 (Dec 8, 2008)

I shot a banded mottled duck on opening day as well in some rice fields near Barbers Hill. There were quite a few mottled ducks down here rite now.


----------



## Cbhs20 (Dec 11, 2007)

lbm8156 said:


> I shot a banded mottled duck on opening day as well in some rice fields near Barbers Hill. There were quite a few mottled ducks down here rite now.


you mean last years opening day right lol


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

I shot a banded mottled around the same area way to go jim!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

lbm8156 said:


> I shot a banded mottled duck on opening day as well in some rice fields near Barbers Hill. There were quite a few mottled ducks down here rite now.


Your probably going to want to delete that post......


----------



## CCducker (Nov 21, 2008)

lbm8156 said:


> I shot a banded mottled duck on opening day as well in some rice fields near Barbers Hill. There were quite a few mottled ducks down here rite now.


I dont even think he realizes hes done anything wrong....


----------



## Old River Rat (Dec 29, 2007)

lbm8156 said:


> I shot a banded mottled duck on opening day as well in some rice fields near Barbers Hill. There were quite a few mottled ducks down here rite now.


Yeah I think your right.... he has no idea that he did anything wrong!


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

lbm8156 said:


> I shot a banded mottled duck on opening day as well in some rice fields near Barbers Hill. There were quite a few mottled ducks down here rite now.


I wonder how many wardens have read that?


----------



## turbosdad (Oct 31, 2008)

Great pics......how were the skeeters. I grew up hunting there from the time it was Joe Lagows to the refuge. We would walk most of those places.....piroque looks like a great way to get around. Man there were some HUGE gators in there back in the day. Have fun.

You said Anahuac WMA, is that different from the Federal Refuge off 1985?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Dude probably meant opening day of mottled duck season.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

turbosdad said:


> Great pics......how were the skeeters. I grew up hunting there from the time it was Joe Lagows to the refuge. We would walk most of those places.....piroque looks like a great way to get around. Man there were some HUGE gators in there back in the day. Have fun.
> 
> You said Anahuac WMA, is that different from the Federal Refuge off 1985?


Yeah, its off 1985. The mosquitos were bad at dawn but slacked up. We had a blast.
Jim


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

plgorman said:


> so how much does wes charge for one of them there pirogues?


I dont think he will sell them, but I will ask.
Jim


----------



## lbm8156 (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes I do realize what I did, and if you can pick out a mottled duck and avoid shooting it when its in a group of mallards then u have some **** good eyes. Looks like I'm not the only one who shot a mottled duck opening day.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

lbm8156 said:


> Yes I do realize what I did, and if you can pick out a mottled duck and avoid shooting it when its in a group of mallards then u have some **** good eyes. Looks like I'm not the only one who shot a mottled duck opening day.


Man, you are bragging about breaking a game law.... best thing to do would be go back and delete it.... if you can, I dont know if it will let you go back since its been so long since you posted it.

When you have a group of "mallards" coming in and you cant tell if they are mottled ducks or not, and its illegal to SHOOT mottle ducks at the time, well.... you dont pull the trigger... simple as that...

Just like shooting a deer that your not sure if it meets the antler restriction guidelines. You dont know? Then you dont shoot....

Also hate to tell you, but the OPs banded mottled duck was killed legally... yours was not....

And another question.... where is there a rice field around Barbers Hill? Nelson's? I dont think anybody else is growing but them....


----------



## lbm8156 (Dec 8, 2008)

A mottled duck looks like a hen mallard and when there in a group of mallards that are trying to lite in your decoys your going to shoot at it, Im sorry I dont care who you are you cant tell the difference between a hen mallard and a mottled duck in the air.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

lbm8156 said:


> A mottled duck looks like a hen mallard and when there in a group of mallards that are trying to lite in your decoys your going to shoot at it, Im sorry I dont care who you are you cant tell the difference between a hen mallard and a mottled duck in the air.


I'm definetely not saying I could make that judgement on the fly like that, but in that situation, I would make the decision not to shoot. As you said, there are quite a few Mottled ducks down here (I might mention that they live down here year round), so when in doubt, my advice is don't pull the trigger....

Plus, if you shoot for green, it won't matter


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

I must agree with the last few post. If you don't know don't shoot. 
JustinSFA better than finding a rice field other than Nelson's I wanna see a rice field in the Hill full of mallards this early in the season I haven't even seen em up at my lease near toledo yet. Anyways congrats to the original poster for your legal kill. Accidents do happen though, you just learn from 'em. Spend enough time in the marsh and you will be able to spot em or just pick off the drakes


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

duck commander said:


> I must agree with the last few post. If you don't know don't shoot.
> JustinSFA better than finding a rice field other than Nelson's I wanna see a rice field in the Hill full of mallards this early in the season I haven't even seen em up at my lease near toledo yet. Anyways congrats to the original poster for your legal kill. Accidents do happen though, you just learn from 'em. Spend enough time in the marsh and you will be able to spot em or just pick off the drakes


The kicker to that is that the Nelson's fields are off limits to everybody... only the ponds can be hunted....

Its a little hard to believe that there are mallards already here, but I did see one that someone says they shot in Trinity Bay last week (with pics i believe)... its possible, and Ive killed a few down here.... just usually later in the season... we smashed the biggest greenhead Ive ever seen on some Nelson property last year.... I still am not quite convinced it was a completely wild bird... I even killed a banded greenhead down here last year... both were in January...

The green is in NE Texas, just not in good numbers yet.... Second split will be the time to shine...

But really, I dont think there are any other rice fields in the BH area....


----------



## rangers57 (Jul 21, 2007)

Justin when did they make the rice fields off limits? hunted out at nelsons a few years ago and everything was fair game from the sign on the gate back.

O and P.S. lbm if you hunt long enough you can tell the difference between a mottle duck and a mallard hen in flight, and if you think hard enough you will also know not to post that kind of stuff on the net i.e. the shoting of a spiecies out of season accident or not still illegal


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

rangers57 said:


> Justin when did they make the rice fields off limits? hunted out at nelsons a few years ago and everything was fair game from the sign on the gate back.
> 
> O and P.S. lbm if you hunt long enough you can tell the difference between a mottle duck and a mallard hen in flight, and if you think hard enough you will also know not to post that kind of stuff on the net i.e. the shoting of a spiecies out of season accident or not still illegal


Im 99 percent sure that you can only hunt passed the powerline... Im trying to map it in my head and once you go over the canal, the first road to your right that runs the first tree line is where hunting is allowed. Which gives you both lakes and 2-3 fields that are between the main road and the lakes.

CG used to try to kick us off the lease when he would find us hunting the other fields, but we werent lease members. He never would recognize us and would always try to take our cards away, even though we didn't have any.... haha


----------



## lbm8156 (Dec 8, 2008)

There are other places in mont belvieu that have rice other than nelsons. And yes there are mallards down rite now we shot the green heads. They did a sample cut on the field and it had about 10 to 15 green heads.


----------



## lbm8156 (Dec 8, 2008)

rangers57 said:


> Justin when did they make the rice fields off limits? hunted out at nelsons a few years ago and everything was fair game from the sign on the gate back.
> 
> O and P.S. lbm if you hunt long enough you can tell the difference between a mottle duck and a mallard hen in flight.
> 
> If you say you can tell the difference in a mottle duck and a mallard hen 20-30yds away your a liar Im sorry you just cant do it.


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

lbm8156 said:


> rangers57 said:
> 
> 
> > Justin when did they make the rice fields off limits? hunted out at nelsons a few years ago and everything was fair game from the sign on the gate back.
> ...


----------



## lbm8156 (Dec 8, 2008)

DUKFVR said:


> lbm8156 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL!! You can tell the difference in a mottle & hen at 30 yrds EASY if in daylight. I would agree in the 1st minutes of shooting time it woyuld be tough,but you can tell a Mallard hen from a mottle a whole lot further than 30 yrds IF you know what you are doing.
> ...


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

lbm8156 said:


> DUKFVR said:
> 
> 
> > Since your so knowledegable on the subject how do you tell in the air???
> ...


----------



## lbm8156 (Dec 8, 2008)

DUKFVR said:


> lbm8156 said:
> 
> 
> > There are guys & gals out here that have the knowledge & skills to do it. Just because you can't do it yet ,don't think it can't be done. Like I stated in the 1st 30 minutes of light it can be tough ,but if you can't tell them apart you don't shoot.
> ...


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

lbm8156 said:


> DUKFVR said:
> 
> 
> > Im sorry but I've hunted with people that have been duck hunting for 30yrs and in a REAL WORLD SCENARIO Ive never seen somebody turn down a duck b/c they couldn't tell the breed or sex of it.
> ...


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

30 years ago it didn't matter much about the sex or type of duck but today the law prescribes in flight identification of the ducks. Doesn't really matter what you think or say, if you have out of season ducks in your bag, you will be ticketed. Ignorance of the law, (species/sex of a duck) is no excuse.


lbm8156 said:


> DUKFVR said:
> 
> 
> > Im sorry but I've hunted with people that have been duck hunting for 30yrs and in a REAL WORLD SCENARIO Ive never seen somebody turn down a duck b/c they couldn't tell the breed or sex of it.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

I really want to thank all of you for highjacking my thread. It was a good positive thread about getting as banded bird. Please take the rest of this somewhere else.:hairout:

Jim


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

Jungle_Jim said:


> I really want to thank all of you for highjacking my thread. It was a good positive thread about getting as banded bird. Please take the rest of this somewhere else.:hairout:
> 
> Jim


Sorry Jim! Hey ,but we did keep it to the top so it would be seen for ya. LOL!!


----------



## lbm8156 (Dec 8, 2008)

DUKFVR said:


> lbm8156 said:
> 
> 
> > I may be misinterpreting your statement ,but if you shoot at a bird & don't know what you are shooting at[especially if it could mean an illegal kill] that is UNETHICAL & just plain *** sorry in MY book. Hunting for 30 yrs doesn't make it right or anyone a Good ethical hunter. In my book that is a slob hunter & I use the word hunter very lightly ,more like slob shooter. Mistakes happen to everyone,but shooting at game & not knowing what you are shooting at is not a mistake. I GUARANTEE you if you were hunting with me you wouldn't be shooting if we didn't have positive ID. You need to find some other guys to hunt with ,because it is just a matter of time till you get to meet the GW on less than friendly terms.
> ...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Just to make everybody happy...

Jim, good hunt.... Pirogues are sweet... congrats on the band.... Are you going to send it to the Taxi?

LBM.... you are destined for a ticket... Mottled ducks are just the tip of the iceberg of your worries if you dont know what you are shooting at... You just cant shoot 6 birds of any combo and call it a day... I mean, if you had 2 wood ducks in the bag, would you just go blasting away at the next group that came in? What about Pintails? Canvasbacks? Yikes..... 

Honest mistakes, are exactly those... but to just go shooting at birds because they are flying into your decoys??? Man, you are REALLLLLLY skating on thin ice if you practice that.... it is part of your responsibility as a hunter to know your laws and limits... There is a reason why you are not supposed to shoot certain species of ducks at certain times.... Its not just to add some silly text in a rule book.

Ive shot my fair share of birds, and no, its not all that easy to differentiate different species in mid flight and low light conditions.... but the GW isn't going to particularly like your answer, and honestly, he is not going to care. He is going to see the illegal bird and write you a ticket.... Honest mistake or not.

IDs can be made, and it takes lots of practice... besides for basic color, look at the feet color, beak color, wing colors, bird size, flight pattern, etc.... Also, keeping your ears open can work wonders as well....

Blatant disrespect for game laws don't fly in my groups... If you are with someone who is ticketed by a GW for illegal birds, the GW will always remember that.... whether it was your buddy who did it or not.... A bad reputation with a GW is definetely not going to be pleasant. I have had it happen, and it took him retiring before things got easier.

And yes, I have stopped the hunt and picked up dekes 10 minutes into the hunt because people aren't following the rules... 

Enjoy the field and get out there and shoot some ducks! Just be responsible when doing so.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

lbm8156 said:


> There are other places in mont belvieu that have rice other than nelsons. And yes there are mallards down rite now we shot the green heads. They did a sample cut on the field and it had about 10 to 15 green heads.


And PS... there are not alot of other places in Mont Belvieu with rice....

There hasnt been a substantial amount of rice in the area since the 90s.

I was just curious where it was, as I haven't seen any.... Maybe whats left of the Joseph's place?


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

justinsfa said:


> Just to make everybody happy...
> 
> Jim, good hunt.... Pirogues are sweet... congrats on the band.... Are you going to send it to the Taxi?
> 
> ...


Greenie to you for saving me the time that it would have taken me to write exactly this!! Couldn't agree more!!

p.s. I went on a guided hunt in Rockport last year and saw a guide stomp a redhead hen in the mud. Birds were still flying when we had our limit and he "Didn't want to waste a bird on an ugly hen".


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> ... I mean, if you had 2 wood ducks in the bag, would you just go blasting away at the next group that came in?


Actually, yes ... seeing as that the limit is 3. 

And LBM... I just keep readin your posts and this question keeps poppin up in my head, well, more of an observation really. You're not really all that swift, are ya? I mean, it's cool. Just a bummer that some people have to draw the short straw when it comes to the gene pool.

Oh ya, Jim - CONGRATS on your banded bird. :dance:

B.Lullo


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Dang, they did end up bumping that to 3 didn't they....

Eh, you get the drift....


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

That's why I don't hunt ducks.. too hard to tell the differences and then someone goes on and calls you a liar.. I'll stick with hunting Whooping Cranes, Bald Eagles and Hawks.. you can always tell what they are...


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

*I know that I should leave this thread alone, but,*

it's Saturday night, my cable's broke, and theres a couple interesting subjects here.

1. Great hunt, Jungle Jim, that's gettin her done. Beautiful pirogues. 
2. Mottled ducks are about as close as it gets to a true trophy duck. My favorite duck to hunt. But they've taken a beating and I'll be passing on them this season, and maybe next. I won't get in anyone's grill for shooting theirs, but I'd like to encourage y'all to give them a pass if there are plenty of other ducks around. 
3. Identification of ducks on the wing is hard. It takes an enormous amount of experience. IMHO, everyone makes mistakes, except the EXTREMELY experienced hunter who passes on a lot of shots. I have hunted ducks for fifty years, and for most of those years I've hunted quite a lot. I guided duck hunts for around 15 years, and still do occassionally. I've called the shots on thousands of ducks, I guess.

The only way to positively, 100% I.D. ducks is to get a real good look at them and their colors, unless they have a very identifying feature like a spoon bill, a canvasbacks ski-slope nose, a woody's erect head, a tree duck's trailing legs or vocalizations. When you can't see colors well (or when there are juvenile birds, or the first weekend or two when they are in eclipse plumage), you rely on other clues. What you're really doing is guessing. Past 35 or so, as eyesight fades, you depend more on clues and less on 100% positive I.D.

You don't have to be 100% on all ducks. What you have to be careful of are ducks that you can shoot fewer than six of. Redheads, Cans, Scaup, Pintails, Mottleds, Woodies, Mallards, for the most part. It doesn't matter if you mistake a gadwall for a wigeon. So here are some clues.

Most big puddle ducks will come in high. Medium to slow wingbeats. If you see ducks flying with geese, they're probably pintails. Mottled ducks only resemble hen mallards in low light. If you can see color, hen mallards are far more brownish. Almost buff. Mottled ducks are much darker. Also, their wing linings almost seem to "strobe". More so than any other duck in our marshes. Pinnies, well, once you've watched them a little they're fairly obvious, but a hen that just appears out of nowhere can be a challenge. But if the duck in front of you appears . . elegant, slender, long necked, very gracefull in flight, it's probably a hen pinnie, not a gadwall. Little bluebills (lesser scaup) are nearly indistinguishable from ringnecks unless you're withing fifteen yards. But if you're hunting the salt, assume they're bluebills. I've only shot a couple ringers in the salt over the years, they much prefer freshwater lakes. Bluebills can also be mistaken for teal. Small ducks, fast wingbeats, low altitude. If you've got some bluebills already, wait till you can see color. Similarly, in our flyway, Cans like freshwater much more than salt; redheads are much more of a bay bird. They WIll fly together, so if you are close to your limit on either, be careful. Drake cans are pretty easy to tell. The white gives them away before you can see the ski slope nose, but the hens are tougher. Woodies fly with their head erect, the only duck which does this. After you've seen a few you'll recognize this trait, perhaps without knowing why.

These tips are generalizations. In the first thirty minutes before sunrise, when a lot of ducks are killed, they are important. Like I said, though, you don't have to be right all the time, on all the ducks. You just have to know the restricted species. Vocalizations are very important. Teal peep, woodies and tree ducks have very distinctive calls, as do wigeon and pintails. If you put all the clues together and act conservatively prior to full light, you can avoid mistakes which make you illegal.

I've never tracked it, but I figure I'm right over 95% of the time, including the first thirty minutes. But of the thousands of ducks I've called the shot on, I've only been wrong enough to be illegal a very few times in fifty years. Not saying that's good enough. I should have been more conservative on those occassions, but most of those times I WAS sure of the target - just wrong. The key is being increasingly conservative when theres a chance of your bird being illegal, or putting you over a limit within a limit.

Hope this helps some of the newer folks.


----------



## lbm8156 (Dec 8, 2008)

b.lullo said:


> Actually, yes ... seeing as that the limit is 3.
> 
> And LBM... I just keep readin your posts and this question keeps poppin up in my head, well, more of an observation really. You're not really all that swift, are ya? I mean, it's cool. Just a bummer that some people have to draw the short straw when it comes to the gene pool.
> 
> ...


And actuallyB.LULLO this wholething had nothing to do with woodducks, your a f**N Moron bc this whole thing pertains to mottled ducks. And to JUSTINSFA it is common since to identify a pintail from a woodie or a woodie from a mallard etc...But the whole things has to do with identifying a mottled duck in flight vs a mallard hen when there in flight with a group of green heads. I never said I don't respect the game laws, b/c I do, but if a game warden wants to bust my balls over a mottled duck vs a mallard hen then there more than welcome to b/c when it comes down to it a judge will throw the whole thing out when they see a photo of the two species!!!!!!! I can understand shutting down a hunt if people are acting unresponsible or have plug out or using lead shot etc... but stopping the hunt is in my opinion a waste of even getting up. I try not to shoot over my limit but s**T happens, and I never said I DONT KNOW HOW TO IDENTIFY DUCKS!! to you tools out there that took it that way! I just cant tell the difference in a mottled duck and a mallard hen in flight!!! Say for example if a group of 6 big puddle ducks try to lite in your decoys and 3 are green heads and they get dropped and the other three look like hens, and somebody drops 2 and 1 of the 2 is a mottled duck, what would you do? Shut down the hunt?? Thats Freaking retarded.


----------



## rangers57 (Jul 21, 2007)

Jim congrats awesome bird/band
lbm stuff happens bottom line is you can tell the difference....LEARN FROM YOUR MISTAKE...and no judge in the world would throw that case out


----------



## lbm8156 (Dec 8, 2008)

rangers57 said:


> Jim congrats awesome bird/band
> lbm stuff happens bottom line is you can tell the difference....LEARN FROM YOUR MISTAKE...and no judge in the world would throw that case out


If a judge was to see a picture of a mottled duck vs a mallard hen *THE CASE WOULD BE THROWN OUT BOTTOM LINE. *


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

lbm8156 said:


> Say for example if a group of 6 big puddle ducks try to lite in your decoys and 3 are green heads and they get dropped and the other three look like hens, and somebody drops 2 and 1 of the 2 is a mottled duck, what would you do? Shut down the hunt?? Thats Freaking retarded.


Well, it's just me, but I would start by not posting about it on the internet. Just sayin.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I roped six hens and two mottles at Duessen Park Sunday night!


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Well since no one else has thanks Levelwind for posting that. Glad to see someone else still hunts with all their senses.

LBM dont let this get you down i have made mistakes similar to yours but I happen to know the Judge will not throw the case out I have a friend who's wife framed the ticket for him since he didn't have a duck to mount, or money to mount it when the state got done with him.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

lbm8156 said:


> If a judge was to see a picture of a mottled duck vs a mallard hen *THE CASE WOULD BE THROWN OUT BOTTOM LINE. *


Well, since you're so sure, call a GW and tell him you shot a MD out of season. He'll give you a ticket. You can take it to court and try to convince the judge. Matter of fact, I have $100 for your trouble IF the judge dismisses the ticket. How's that for fair?

So, according to you, all we need to do when we shoot a extra mottled or an out of season one (not an issue til next season), is to claim we thought it was a hen mallard, right?

We all make mistakes. You should try to learn by yours instead of defending it.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

duck commander said:


> Well since no one else has thanks Levelwind for posting that. Glad to see someone else still hunts with all their senses.
> 
> .


Levelhead is always on his toes! 
:dance::brew:


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

LBM, I would not advise taking that gamble. The law is the law.... Mistake or not, there is no Judge in this state that would side with you.

The law is written in black and white....

DUCK DAILY BAG LIMIT: The daily bag limit for ducks is 6 and can include no more than 5 mallards, only 2 of which may be hens; 3 wood ducks; 2 scaup (lesser scaup and greater scaup in the aggregate); 2 redheads; 1 pintail; 1 canvasback and 1 dusky duck (mottled duck, Mexican like duck, black duck and their hybrids) *after the first 5 days.*

Now, if it had read THIS way, you would be golden....

DUCK DAILY BAG LIMIT: The daily bag limit for ducks is 6 and can include no more than 5 mallards, only 2 of which may be hens; 3 wood ducks; 2 scaup (lesser scaup and greater scaup in the aggregate); 2 redheads; 1 pintail; 1 canvasback and 1 dusky duck (mottled duck, Mexican like duck, black duck and their hybrids) after the first 5 days, unless the duck flies into your decoys and you mistake it for a mallard hen. Then its OK and we will understand.


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

lbm8156 said:


> And actuallyB.LULLO this wholething had nothing to do with woodducks, your a f**N Moron bc this whole thing pertains to mottled ducks. And to JUSTINSFA it is common since to identify a pintail from a woodie or a woodie from a mallard etc...But the whole things has to do with identifying a mottled duck in flight vs a mallard hen when there in flight with a group of green heads.


I couldn't have thought of a better way to prove my point of you being at the bottom of the totem pole when it comes to IQ. Thanks for making my work here easy LBM. If you had the ability to actually comprehend what you're reading, you would have noticed that the whole woodduck comment was a joke between JustinSFA and myself. Get with it dude.

What you did was illegal and you shouldn't have been bragging about it. Yes, mistakes do happen, but all that your boasting does is make you look like the inexperienced duck hunter that you are and shows everyone on this board that you lack the ba**s to step up like a man and admit that you are in the wrong. Instead, you feel the need to defend yourself on some notion that since you lack the ability to identify ducks on the fly, everyone else does as well. :headknock Just go ahead and quit this thread, you lost.

Here's an idea. Rather than posting ridiculous comments here on 2cool, go to your local community pond and sit there for a few hours while reflecting on everything that you've said. While you're there, watch the ducks that are swimming around ... but especially pay close attention to the ones that are flying around. You MIGHT actually learn something.

Just stick with LBM, you'll eventually get the hang of it. We all had to start somewhere.

-B.Lullo


----------

